# Tamiya Sherman M4 tracks shortage?



## BJohnston (Sep 14, 2015)

Hey guys! I'm building my first tank in over 30 years. I decided to start with the Tamiya Sherman M4 early production 1/48 scale. It seems as though I was either shorted tracks or I don't have them set on the wheels properly? I've tried everything to get them fit. I followed the instructions exactly how they were shown to be built. I have no extra parts. They didn't include any extra tracks. Any advice? 

Thank you in advance!
B


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I built the M4A1 (exact same chassis and tracks) and the parts fit fine. I do not think you get any extra links. Without seeing a photo of the whole model, it's hard to say where you may have gone wrong. One thing I can see though is the bottom run of tracks under the idler wheel is pulled down a lot. The Sherman had tight fitting tracks so there shouldn't be any sag or loose track. You also have to install the tracks in the order Tamiya indicates. There should be, I think, 18 individual links in the kit (9 for each side).


----------



## BJohnston (Sep 14, 2015)

djnick66, thanks for replying! After doing some research I discovered my issue. I should've started by piecing together the single tracks on the sprocket and idler wheel of the tank. Then putting the bottom length piece on. Ending with the top length piece. I didn't do that. I tried piecing the tracks together by themselves then putting them on the model. Bad idea.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yeah, the assembly sequence is numbered for a reason. Tamiya stuff generally fits very well so if there is some gross issue, it's usually operator error and not the kit. Link type tracks can be tricky too. If you haven't used them before, they take some practice. I just finished the link and length tracks on the Italeri World of Tanks Tiger Tank kit... I've built two of them before but it still takes care. Thoughtfully, though, Italeri provide a link on the instruction sheet to an online video showing how to do the links if you have trouble.


----------

